# Blue/Purple/ Brown smokey look



## ladyx (Jan 16, 2010)

YouTube - BLue,Purple, Brown smokey look!.wmv


this is a look i did with my 88 matte pallet. hope you like it and subscribe if you want to


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank you darling.


----------

